# What is the importance in tires of TPI (threads per inch)



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm looking for a set of tires and already post about it but, came across this matter of TPI (threads per inch) can someone explain to me this issue? the higher the number the better tire? for example Vittoria Open Corsa has 320 TPI, while Michelin Pro Race 3 and Hutchinson Fusion 3 both has 127 TPI. My current tires are Mavic Ksyion K10 they have 290 TPI. When you're looking for replacement is this something you look up to? does that number define if it's a better tire? can someone explain this to me please?


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Generally high TPI tires are more subtle reeling, smoother and faster.
They are also more prone to flats and wear.
So it depends what you're definition of better is. For someone looking for a tire to race on nice roads yes they are generally better. To take some what of a beating, they are generally worse.

Different companies measure TPI different ways and it's not the only factor so the above info only applies as a general rule of thumb.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*TPI search*



lockwood1 said:


> I'm looking for a set of tires and already post about it but, came across this matter of TPI (threads per inch) can someone explain to me this issue? the higher the number the better tire? for example Vittoria Open Corsa has 320 TPI, while Michelin Pro Race 3 and Hutchinson Fusion 3 both has 127 TPI. My current tires are Mavic Ksyion K10 they have 290 TPI. When you're looking for replacement is this something you look up to? does that number define if it's a better tire? can someone explain this to me please?


This has been discussed at length recently, so do a search. Beyond that, TPI is a secondary effect and just one element of many in evaluating a tire. And as Hank noted, different companies count differently. Among all the factors there are others that are better guides to tire performance, and "performance" means different things to different people.


----------

